# Bear Anarchy - Tilted bottom cam and bent axle



## sequencer (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello, I've got a strange situation: I've Bear Anarchy, and I changed string and Yoke, but what I saw, quite scared me. Bottom cam is pretty tilted on one side, so Yoke is brushing is, it seems like it would derail if I shoot, and the axle on bottom Cam is somehow bent. Bow is quite within the specs, but it seems like one of the bottom limb is somehow stronger than the other bottom one, making the cam tilt. Bent axle is from the beginning, but the cam tilt is right after I've changed strings. What can be wrong? Thank You for your help.

Pictures are not best, but this kind of problem was very difficult to capture.


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Did you somehow rearrange the cam spacers? The pictures are not really clear enough to see any details. Also need some pictures showing more of the bow, to get better reference. I don't believe the axle is bent.


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Which year model is your Anarchy? If you did not rearrange the cam spacers by removing the axle, make sure the cable / cables are routed correctly on the cams and through the cable slide / guide.


----------



## sequencer (Sep 6, 2013)

Anarchy is 2012 model. I was thinking of that routing through cable slider as well, I'll try to switch it, but it is now as original. I wasn't disassembling limb with cam, so the spacers are on the same position, as they were before. I'm pretty sure I've put everything on the same place, no parts were left on the table after upgrade, also moving with as less parts as possible. Right now I'm at work, so later I can give more pics. ATA is 35.43", it is little bit more, but it shouldn't be the source, right? When I draw the bow, tilting and bending is big as hell.


----------



## Carbon Sniper (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe these will help.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sequencer (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow, nicely colored bow  well, it didn't help, I just got the answer from Bear, they say to take the bow to Bear Archery pro shops, which is quite bad for me, as nearest shop is faaar away :/ But I've found a thread, where is solution for bottom cam lean by moving spacers, so the cam is closer to the stronger limb, or swap the limbs, so the cam's lean should be eliminated. I'll give it a try, it was OK few days ago, it should be again.


----------



## Swain's (Dec 16, 2014)

Did you get this figured out? I'm working on one with a similar issue. Swapped limbs around and same issue. Shimmed the cam and was able to draw and shoot it with no issue, and get a bullet hole. However the cam was shoved so far away from one limb made me think the cam must be bent. So, new cam, same problem. It does de-rail when drawn. Putting new limbs on it now......


----------



## Swain's (Dec 16, 2014)

I just took a closer look at your photos. I am fairly certain the problem is with the bottom cam spacers. It appears the cam is directly in the center, even spacers on each side of the cam. If you take one of the thicker spacers and put it on the "right" side, or cable guard side of the cam, it will reduce the cable torqueing the cam and causing it to de-rail. I had the same exact problem! I swapped it and if fixed it completely. I did put new limbs on the bow, too, but it was doing the same thing but not as bad. (The new limbs had better deflection, so that helps). Bow now draws perfectly without a bunch of torqueing and leaning, and is shooting bullet holes thru paper!

If you don't have experience with this, bring it into a shop, or send it in. But I'm assuming you already got this taken care of, since this is an old post.


----------

